# Greenfield Lake



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I was driving yesterday through Lancaster and came across a lake name Greenfield Lake. Does anyone know where their is any information on this park? I tried this morning for atleast a half hour and couldn't find one thing. Also, does anyone know how much land for hunting surrounds this lake? Thanks.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure if there is really a whole lot of information this lake. It's a small lake. I fish it every now and then. I really haven't caught anything big. So far the biggest fish I have caught out of there was a 16 inch Largemouth. There are a lot of little channel cats in there. I'm not sure how much land is around that you can hunt either. Sorry I can't be of a whole lot of help.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

To be honest about it,thats a little lake the ODNR should have sold to surrounding property owners years ago.It was originally built as a small flood control inpoundment.Years ago, I mean like the early 70's .it was loaded with good largemouth bass,gills and crappies. Something happend in the early or mid 80's and if memory serves me correct they had to drain it.I know the fish were loaded with paracites,small worms attached all over them.It has never recovered and the ODNR has done little with it.It's a shame to have come from what it was to what it is.I know as a small kids I spent many pleasureable hours catching fish there and today it's nothing really.As for hunting ,very little if any hunting opportunity exists as it's very small area surrounding it that is state owned,I don't even know if hunting is even permitted.Myself I quit going there years ago and I think ODNR has as well.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

puterdude said:


> To be honest about it,thats a little lake the ODNR should have sold to surrounding property owners years ago.It was originally built as a small flood control inpoundment.Years ago, I mean like the early 70's .it was loaded with good largemouth bass,gills and crappies. Something happend in the early or mid 80's and if memory serves me correct they had to drain it.I know the fish were loaded with paracites,small worms attached all over them.It has never recovered and the ODNR has done little with it.It's a shame to have come from what it was to what it is.I know as a small kids I spent many pleasureable hours catching fish there and today it's nothing really.As for hunting ,very little if any hunting opportunity exists as it's very small area surrounding it that is state owned,I don't even know if hunting is even permitted.Myself I quit going there years ago and I think ODNR has as well.


Sucks to hear that the lake has gone down the drain so to speak. I've caught small bass, bluegils, channel cats, crappies, and small sunfish. Like I said nothing really of notable size. I know you can hunt there. The sign on the road says public fishing and hunting area. Last year I seen the first DNR officer over there in the 5 years that I've fished over there.


----------



## srjg522 (Dec 22, 2006)

My Son and I hit it over the summer and got skunked. It was really overgrown on the far side so you couldn't get around, ofcourse it was mid summer.


----------



## Guyy (May 30, 2006)

It's been years since I have been there, not since I lived in Lancaster. Use to fish a little there, never caught anything, and hunted squirrels once, never shot anything. 

But one winter after a lot of snow a few of us went sledding/rolling down the dam.


----------

